# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  hoi cach sua loi PSAPI.dll

## evashopping

máy mình khi cài 1 số phần mềm thi hiện lên dòng chữ:"the procedure entry point getprocessimagefilenamew could not be located in the dynamic link library psapi.dll."bạn nào biết sửa lỗi này thì chỉ cho mình với nhé.thạnkks!

----------


## dinhduongchobe

theo microsoft, chỉ có một psapi.dll tập tin trong máy tính của bạn và nó đang được windows \ system 32 thư mục. thêm các tập tin psapi.dll có thể được cài đặt bởi các chương trình của bên thứ ba như smartbridge, thường là các phiên bản cũ. nếu bạn có các phiên bản khác của psapi.dll tập tin trong hệ thống, nó có thể gây ra của bạn ie 7 hoặc các cửa sổ khác chương trình tương tác với ie7 sụp đổ khi bạn bắt đầu nó lên. bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể có thông báo lỗi khó chịu như ở trên quá.

để giải quyết vấn đề không tương thích psapi.dll và khắc phục vấn đề này, máy pc của bạn tìm kiếm hoặc kiểm tra các thư mục chương trình của ứng dụng mà treo cho một tập tin psapi.dll:

1. mở tìm kiếm từ start menu.
2. tìm tất cả psapi.dll trường hợp trên máy tính của bạn.
3. đổi tên tất cả các bản sao thêm psapi.dll tập hàng trừ một vị trí trong \ windows \ system32 \ thư mục với các tên tuổi khác như psapiold.dll (không bao giờ xóa hoặc làm bất cứ điều gì với psapi.dll file trong windows của bạn hoặc windows / hệ thống 32 thư mục ).
4. khởi động lại hệ thống.
sau khi khởi động lại, sẽ không có nữa xung đột và windows sẽ tự động tìm tập tin hợp lệ psapi trong thư mục hệ thống windows

----------

